# Flooded email inbox.



## whacko (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry for what will be seen as a dopey question, but as a computer hand I am in the kindergarden.. How can I reconfigure my membership so that my inbox is not swamped by replies to questions?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Go to your profile. Then select edit profile, and there should be on the left hand side of the screen a bunch of options go to notification options and then select all the stuff you do not want to notified about .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## whacko (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, B Slinger. Thanks to you I think I've done it.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I has the exact same problem, you just need to edit your profile.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, what they said....I use my phone for this 99% of the time; when I first started here, my data consumption spiked from <2GB/mo to >5!!!
Thank the good lord I've unlimited data grandfathered into my contract...


----------

